# Any Updates From Dencomm?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It's been about a month since any word of the Chamber of Horrors line...just wondering if there are any updates on the situation...? 
Check out the site and you'll see why I'm so impatient...(being a kid at heart and all)
www.dencomm.net.
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's the first I've heard of these kits. Just what I need--more kits to add to my already oversized collection.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

These are not the kits ( read the smallprint ) these are only the boxes.

- GJS


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Batman click on the Monster Scenes tile...although they sold the (repo) empty boxes, in the past... I assure you these are now the Monster scenes styrene kits...when you first hit the site scroll down past the 'empty' box offers to the 'Torture Scenes 'tile' click on that and you will find the Chamber of Horrors line of kits...again these are soon to be released Styrene kits... not just repo boxes
Mcdee

Check out this thread:
The Big News.... Finally (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)
kit-junkie


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The Batman said:


> These are not the kits ( read the smallprint ) these are only the boxes.
> 
> - GJS


That's what I thought at first, but if you scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on the graphic that says "The Chamber of Horrors Torture Scenes", it takes you to a page that states, "A new series of assembly kits that explores the history and horror of some of the most extreme methods of interrogation and execution. Featuring the Gallows, the Electric Chair, the Pillory, the Torture Chamber, the Executioner's Block," and shows "product development" sketches of the Iron Maiden, the Rack, and the Judas Chair.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh, okay. I missed that. 
Apparently it won't let you post a _direct_ link...

- GJS


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

The Batman said:


> Oh, okay. I missed that.
> Apparently it won't let you post a _direct_ link...
> 
> - GJS


You mean like this?
http://my.starstream.net/dlprince/dencomm/TORTURE_SCENES.htm


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Tay666...wasn't quite sure how to do that myself...Have you heard of any updates? I believe the next couple of years are going to be phenominal for all of us:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Team,

Sorry for being away from the conversation here - been a bit busy with a little endeavor called "Monster Scenes." Moving along nicely with plenty of fun surprises in store.

Regarding "Torture Scenes," I hope to begin work on refined designs soon but don't have much to share yet regarding availability.

Thanks for the ongoing interest and supports of our projects. Yes, these are good times indeed.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Dencomm ...just want to be in the loop...:thumbsup:


----------

